# Ar15 6.8 spcii



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok here is my latest family member and I really am liking it. This is the AR15 plat form with a 6.8 SPCII Cal which shoots the .277 cal bullets from 85 gr. to 120 gr really well. The upper is from Palmetto Armory and is an 18 in SS 1/11 twist barrel with a YHM flash hider. The fore arm grip is a Troy quad rail.(Not sure I like this)The lower is fom Surplus Ammo & Arms with Magpul 6 position stock,hand grip and trigger guard. I had a guy at work that wanted the Weaver scope and mount more than me so he has it. I took my VXII 3-9x50mm off my 25-06 and mounted it with the 1" PEPR mount. My first outing at the range yielded 1 1/4 inch 10 shot group with ammo loaded GOOD TO GO AMMO here in Dallas. Got some great prices on quality ammo. After the range outing when cleaning up rifle found scope was a little loose. I feel this gun is going to shoot sub moas with hand loads for sure. Anyways here is some pics. i am not no fancy photo guy I love to hunt and shoot so heres the pics.
View attachment 3217
View attachment 3218
View attachment 3219
View attachment 3220
View attachment 3221
I also threw some pics in of a 6.8 110 gr round vs a 223 55 gr round and bullets for comparing the 2 rounds. Hope this works here goes


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice Rodney, let us know how it shoots.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Bar-d hoping to shoot some paper or if I am real lucky some hogs this weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Gun Rodney !! I'll be looking forward to the range and or hog report.

Not a picture guy but you got the antlers out and set up real nice there all infront of that awesome smoker. Perhaps you missed your calling.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real fine looking piece of armour you have there BigD, sure it will shoot fine.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet rig for sure !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope you get on well with it Rodney, nothing wrong with those photo's! I hope the next set have some sort of critter in them.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice setup BigD, should have known 6.8 was a .277 caliber. So its a .270 basically but with different brass. I presume its a bit milder on the recoil than the .270 as a result of less powder holding capacity. What do you think you will get with reloads as far as FPS goes? I think Ive found my ar platform now that I know the caliber specifically, thanks for that tidbit of info, it has me almost drooling now that I can use my favorite caliber in an ar platform. My next gun---after I buy 3 pistols of course!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So how is the pistol dilema going Antlerz22 ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> So how is the pistol dilema going Antlerz22 ?


going for the S&W .40 M&P Pro Series has a longer barrel, getting the wife the compact version or the standard (have to let her decide and pick to make sure she feels a part of the process) and ultimately is satisfied because if she picks she cant say I picked wrong. My daughter is going to get the Ruger LCR in .357. But this is about 3 to 4 weeks away as I will be laid off by then. My job is finally coming to an end. Will find another as always, but need some me time. Been on the road hard and heavy for 4 1/2 years and coming home every 3 to 4 months for a week at a time. Gets real old real quick. Tax money is in the jar and thats whats buying the pistols. I just have to get home to finalize. By the way I found a gun dealer that lets you fire the pistol you are interested in before you buy, thats where Im going to buy from--the range is right out back, at least Ill have a good idea about how it shoots and functions beforehand. Im sure the test firings will be from used pistols for sale there however--but it still is a good way to familiarize with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes it is, we have a couple of those places here (shooters world and Scottsdale Gun Club) They don't charge you the rental if you buy one(same visit) but they aree overpriced, I'll rent and buy elsewhere. I also take a box of handloads in a factory box, so I can shoot some mild some hot and different bullet styles too. They don't know the difference.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Nice setup BigD, should have known 6.8 was a .277 caliber. So its a .270 basically but with different brass. I presume its a bit milder on the recoil than the .270 as a result of less powder holding capacity. What do you think you will get with reloads as far as FPS goes? I think Ive found my ar platform now that I know the caliber specifically, thanks for that tidbit of info, it has me almost drooling now that I can use my favorite caliber in an ar platform. My next gun---after I buy 3 pistols of course!


I understand it to be a .277 cal bullet out of a 5.56/.223 brass (I realize those 2 aren't necessarily interchangeable). Allows the shooter to use the same AR lower receiver, AR magazines and even the bolt too (?) without changing everything about the rifle like you would for a 243 (DPMS) or AR10 in 308 and others. It's essentially a standard AR with a fatter bullet. Originally developed to give the military more firepower from their standard issue guns than the miniscule 55 grain FMJ from a 5.56.

Reading through that I'm wondering if I was helpful or just made things more confusing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds plain enough to me.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

The 6.8 SPC is a .277 caliber, however it is based on the old .30 Remington rimless cartridge. Necked down and the shoulder angle tweaked slightly. It has no relation to the 5.56 cartridge except the COAL allows it to be used in MOST standard 5.56 magazines. The 6.8 also uses a different bolt as it is larger diameter cartridge than the 5.56.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up bar-d.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> The 6.8 SPC is a .277 caliber, however it is based on the old .30 Remington rimless cartridge. Necked down and the shoulder angle tweaked slightly. It has no relation to the 5.56 cartridge except the COAL allows it to be used in MOST standard 5.56 magazines. The 6.8 also uses a different bolt as it is larger diameter cartridge than the 5.56.


Okay, so I got the intended purpose right, but my background was pretty far off. Too bad too, I like the sound of mine better.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it safe to assume then that a guy could load up some rounds for the 6.8 SPCII that would be "fur friendly" on the smaller critters like bobcats and fox?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good question Chris. Having only worked up loads intended to drop hogs and not giving a hoot about how big a hole I blow in a coyote, I could not definitively say. The bullet range for the 6.8 as I understand it right now is 85gr. to 120gr. I have read of a few guys being able to stabilize the 130gr. Nosler spitzer but it is pretty tricky because of the length of the bullet. The 6.8 is versatile enough to stabilize at reduced velocities even in a 16" barrel approaching and even in some case achieving subsonic speeds but, I hear that gets pretty dicey. The cartridge was designed for optimum performance in a 16" barrel as it was developed as a replacement cartridge for the 5.56. Of course, the DOD did not adopt the cartridge and the 5.56 is still the standard.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Is it safe to assume then that a guy could load up some rounds for the 6.8 SPCII that would be "fur friendly" on the smaller critters like bobcats and fox?


 I shoot a .270 as well, and fur friendly it isnt. Not monster holes but big enough, so ultimately it depends if one can sew good I reckon. I havent been able to find anything lower than (from memory) I believe was 90 grains in the .270 and it didnt shoot them /like them very well. Also there arent any offerings to my knowledge made specifically for varmint in it either. The lower grain offerings seem to be simply for vermin/nuisance control versus save some fur. Maybe Bar-D knows if there are offerings that are.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bar-D just did some math and im a bit confused. A 6mm is the same as a .243, so 6 goes into 243 @ 40.5 . And 40.5 X 6.8 = 275.4-- this seems to be just a tad shy of .277 for the .270 (.270 projectile is 6.6666mm) a (.300 projectile is .308) etc...my question is does this mean the rifling is less pronounced to facilitate a proper swaging of the bullet going down the barrel? Or just where does the point of projectile/bullet size reach a minimum requirement, Im sure there is one just Ive never entertained the thought till this thread and did the math. Inquiring minds


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It is somewhat confusing if you start cypherin'. Nought times nought.......... Actually 1 mm = 0.0393700787". Therefore .277 / 0.0393700787 = 7.0358000071765*********mm. Mike a .277 caliber bullet by inches, it shows .277. Mike it by mm and it shows about 7.04mm. The rifling in my 6.8 SPC looks about normal but I have not miked it. 
In the end, if it slides down the tube, I don't worry much about it. I don't builds em, I just shoots em. Now I think we are both thoroughly confused.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I know i have a headache.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There isn't a lot of rhyme or reason to naming of cartridges. Sometimes it is the bore diameter sometimes the groove diameter and sometimes it is just something close that the developer wanted to call it... sometimes just to NOT be the same as an existing cartridge.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Is it safe to assume then that a guy could load up some rounds for the 6.8 SPCII that would be "fur friendly" on the smaller critters like bobcats and fox?


 I know the .270 well, and Ive never seen a round for it designed like the vmax etc.. They do have light bullets--90 grains if my memory serves me right but on prairie dogs even out at distance it was messy. And at close they practically vaporized the mid-section with chunks from the rest falling here and there seconds after the recoil was well over..given a pdog is smaller, the result shouldnt be too far from the same with the smaller rounds. So in answer to your question I think more to the --no it isnt fur friendly.JMO


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Yes it is, we have a couple of those places here (shooters world and Scottsdale Gun Club) They don't charge you the rental if you buy one(same visit) but they are overpriced, I'll rent and buy elsewhere. I also take a box of handloads in a factory box, so I can shoot some mild some hot and different bullet styles too. They don't know the difference.


 I haven't any pistol reloading equipment save the press and other periphery, also I'm not sure which grain bullets would be the best or that the .40 likes best on average. So I'm relegated to factory. Any ideas guys as to which grain and which brand?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have only shot Winchester factory ammo in my .40. Did so to get the brass. I shot 165 gr. fmj and 180 gr. jhp. Right now I only load the Nosler 150 JHP with Unique. Pretty accurate and zippy @ 1050 fps.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> I haven't any pistol reloading equipment save the press and other periphery, also I'm not sure which grain bullets would be the best or that the .40 likes best on average. So I'm relegated to factory. Any ideas guys as to which grain and which brand?


I'd venture to say that you'll find that the pistol reloads are a lot like the rifle ones, all guns will have their individual preferences. That said I'd start right where Danny is at.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok thx Bar-D & Don, good info and kills 2 birds with one stone, get ammo and afterwards brass for reloading when I get set up for pistol.


----------

